# Pronunciation of Mischievous



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

I completely say this word improperly.  Instead of saying MISchievous, I actually add a couple of E vowel sounds in the pronunciation.  I say misCHIEVeeous.  Do you say it the right way?


----------

